# المنتديات الإدارية > اقتراحات التطوير >  [شرح] طريقة التسجيل في المنتدى

## smsma

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

تحية طيبة للزوار الكرام ...



التسجيل في المنتدى يعني انه يجب ان نتعرف لك على هوية عندما تبدأ بالمشاركة معنا وذلك مثل دخولك لأى مؤسسة ، يجب ان يتعرفوا على الشخص الجديد الذي يدخل اليهم.

يجب عليك قبل دخول هذا المكان ان تتعرف على قوانينه واسس التعامل مع المشاركات بالضغط هنا

انت الآن في منتدى كلية الحقوق - جامعة المنصورة طالما انك تستطيع مشاهدة هذا الموضوع وبالتالي اذا ذهبت إلى أعلى هذه الصفحة سوف تجد كلمة التسجيل (وتجدها أيضاً على جميع صفحات المنتدى)
او اضغط على الرابط التالي مباشرة
http://www.shaimaaatalla.com/vb/register.php


بعد الضغط على كلمة التسجيل ينتقل بك المنتدى إلى صفحة أخرى بها بعض القوانين البسيطة ويطلب منك الموافقة عليها
وهذا جزء مصور من الصفحة التي تظهر لك لكي نشرح عليها



كما ترى :
1. يجب ان تضغط في المربع الصغير حتى تظهر علامة الصح الخضراء وبالتالي تكون قد وافقت على شروط التسجيل في المنتدى .
2. يجب الضغط بعد ذلك على كلمة التسجيل .

فينتقل بك المنتدى إلى صفحة أخرى تكتب فيها البيانات المطلوبة للاشتراك في المنتدى كما في الصورة التالية :-



1. اختر اسماً مناسباً ويفضل أن يكون حقيقياً باللغة العربية ولكن ليس هناك مانع بأن تشارك باسماً مستعار.

- الاسم المستعار: هو اسم تختاره غير اسمك الحقيقي غالباً يكون اسم الدلع او حالة تعبر عنك أو رموز لاسمك .
- حاول ان تختار اسماً غير مكرر من قبل في المنتدى بكتابة اسمك الثنائي مثلاً .

2. تختار الباسورد ويعني انك تختار كلمة سر تدخل بها الى المنتدى تكتبها مرة ثم تعيد كتابتها مرة أُخرى ليتأكد المنتدى من صحة اختيارك للباسورد .

- تتكون الباسورد احياناً من ارقام + حروف أو ارقام فقط أو حروف فقط .
- ويمكن ان تختارها رقم تيلفونك او موبايلك او تاريخ ميلادك .
- ولكن حاول ان تستبعد هذه الارقام حتى لا يتوقعها اصدقائك ويدخلون الى عضويتك وبالتالي الكشف عن رسائلك الخاصة او اساءة استخدام عضويتك .
- الباسورد = كلمة المرور = كلمة السر. 

3. تكتب بريديك الإلكتروني وتعيد كتابته مرة اخرى .


- البريد الإلكتروني يكون بهذا الشكل : mail@mail.com ولا يبدأ ابداً بـ www.mail@mail.com لأن الموقع هو الذي يبدأ بـ www وليس البريد الإلكتروني وبالتالي لن تصلك أية رسائل من المواقع التي تشترك فيها .


البيانات الإضافية المطلوبة :


- قد يطلب منك المنتدى عند التسجيل بيانات اضافية مطلوبة اى اجبارية .

تابع اكمال البيانات المطلوبة على النمط السابق كما ذكرنا

وعلى سبيل المثال لا الحصر قد يطلب منك :
- علم دولتك فتختار Egypt او الدولة التي تنتمى إليها .


معلومات إضافية غير مطلوبة :


تجاهلها ثم اكمل عملية التسجيل بالضغط على زر إكمال التسجيل كما هو موضح في الصورة



وهنا تنتهى عملية التسجيل وبعدها يمكنك تصفح المنتدى بظهور هذه الرسالة








شرح إضافي لمعلومات قد يطلبها المنتدى:


1. أحيانا قد يطلب منك المنتدى وجوب تفعيل الإيميل ..
2. بعد طلب التفعيل قد يتطلب الأمر موافقة الإدارة على عضويتك حتى بعد التفعيل ، لذا يجب عليك الانتظار لوصول بريد الكتروني آخر لإخطارك بموافقة الإدارة على عضويتك .

إذا كان لديك أى استفسار لا تتردد في مراسلتنا على البريد التالي
webmaster@shaimaaatalla.com

مع تمنياتنا لكم بدوام التوفيق ..

----------


## شريف حمزاوى

شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .

----------


## هيثم الفقى

[align=center] 
 :M20(11): 
[/align]
[align=center] 
 :T W (23): 
[/align]

----------

